# Bob Sykes?



## PKRANGER (Apr 20, 2011)

What bait to use other than Gotcha's? Is there any bait in the area using a cast net?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The Alewife's (LY's) will be here soon and you will be able to catch all you would ever need using a cast net off the bridge. Have a good homemade bait well ready.


----------



## Cody (Feb 16, 2010)

*ait*

A good bait to use is shrimp or hand size pin fish. i caught a red there with a pinfish that was around 42''. that was in march, havent been there lately. good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> The Alewife's (LY's) will be here soon and you will be able to catch all you would ever need using a cast net off the bridge. Have a good homemade bait well ready.


I'm at lunch at wayside and two big schools of small ones just swam by might have been menhaden hell I can never tell until there in my net.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

theres been a lot of menhaden moving through with the tide there lately, sometimes ill try to grab up a few of those and toss em out, bull reds love em, shark might grab it up too, occasionally a king will make its way in the bay and grab it

lots of small lys, but most ive seen lately are REALLY small

plenty of pinfish, those work good for reds too

some finger mullet come through here and there last few times i was out there as well


----------

